# 4-H project goats :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids are getting excited about the upcoming show season. I admit, I am too. I love watching my kids show their goats with confidence & love and knowing all the hard work they put into their animals. Plus the fact that they bred/raised them brings even more excitement no matter how they place, we are always proud of them 

So far this year, my kids have 7 2014 kids to show. 3 market wethers, and 4 doelings. My son has a doe that will be a year old next month that he wants to show. She is his baby, and well we all adore her ♥
Still working out some things on a couple of others, but our issue is trailer space at this point.

So anyway, here are a few of the kids babies.

My daughter with her wether, Sport & my son with his wether, Elvis
Sport is 11 weeks old tomorrow, and Elvis is 10 weeks on Wednesday <youngest Jan kid and largest!>.









Sport


















Elvis


















My youngest daughter's wether, Thunder. He'll be 5 weeks old tomorrow and she'll start working with him on lead training this coming weekend


















Twinkle - my youngest daughters 50% doeling. She is right about 12 weeks old, planning to wean soon so she can get rid of that goiter LOL










Luna <my son's FB doeling>, and Dixie <88%>. Dixie had her own ideas of working...called playing and climbing on my youngest daughter lol









Luna is more level than she looks in the pic!









Luna and Dixie









Teaching Dixie to stand still <easier said than done, haha, she's a goof!>









Brownie was 2 weeks old in this pic, she is 5 weeks today, I need a good pic of her, she's a little girl, but my goodness... we all adore her ♥ She's 75%, will be shared between my daughters since Dixie and Brownie will be in the same age class now and then this summer.









Share your 4-H/FFA project animals if you'd like! It's always fun to see what everyone's showing/kids are showing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Good luck at the shows.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Very nice... good feed and a good excercise regimen and I think they will al.do well...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Right now they all get 16% medicated pelleted feed, I try to keep feed out for them all the time in their creep feeders. We're getting ready to wean, so when we do, I had planned to add some Animax into their feed <it's like calf manna>. This year we'll have to keep the kids market goats and young does together since we will only have the 1 weaning pen.


----------

